# [Russian NR] Dmitry Dobrjakov - 3x3 - 6.84 single



## BoLiK (Aug 26, 2014)

Finally he did it.
Video from GoPro and emotions coming soon.


----------



## Stewy (Aug 26, 2014)

he got so excited he missed clapping his hands. gj


----------



## Iggy (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice, well done!


----------



## Brest (Aug 26, 2014)

*Dmitry Dobrjakov* - 6.84 3x3 single - Cubing Fest 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]UVJK0cc_MU0[/youtubehd]


 F2 R B2 U2 R2 F R' D2 B' R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 F' L B

x // inspection
r U R D R' D' // cross
y' R' F R F' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.84	61	8.92	63	9.21	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.90	14	7.37	15	7.89		Cross+1/F2L	44.2%	40.0%	40.5%
F2L	4.30	35	8.14	37	8.60		F2L/Total	62.9%	57.4%	58.7%
LL	2.54	26	10.24	26	10.24		LL/Total	37.1%	42.6%	41.3%
```


----------



## Speeedcuber (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## MarcelP (Aug 26, 2014)

Imagion that cube touching the reset button  Congrats on this awesome solve.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 26, 2014)

Brest said:


> *Dmitry Dobrjakov* - 6.84 3x3 single - Cubing Fest 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you retired?


----------

